# A friendly suggestion



## Chickenhawk (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been asked / addressed before.

I think that the GOTM / GOTY poll on the main page would work better if the options were links to the respective articles / threads. So folks like myself (who are fairly new) will know what the instruments in question really are, as opposed to having to copy / paste the title in the search box, and hoping something comes up.

Awesome site and forum, keep up the great work guys/gals!! 

- Chris


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 14, 2010)

The polls on the front page are taken from the voting threads posted in the GOTM forum and if you look in those threads you'll see they include pictures and links to threads where applicable. I've tried adding links to the poll options themselves but there's a character limit for each poll option and they never fit. As it stands I don't think many of the regulars even bother with the front page anymore


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2010)

We have a front page?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 14, 2010)

Welp, got me there. Lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 14, 2010)

My shortcut takes me right to New Posts


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't even remember the last time I went to the front page.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2010)

Front page?


----------



## PnKnG (Feb 1, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> The polls on the front page are taken from the voting threads posted in the GOTM forum and if you look in those threads you'll see they include pictures and links to threads where applicable. I've tried adding links to the poll options themselves but there's a character limit for each poll option and they never fit. As it stands I don't think many of the regulars even bother with the front page anymore



I know that it seems a bit dump to ask since its a simple solution but I know that sometimes the simplest solution is totally overlooked but here we go anyway  :

Have you tried shrinking the url with TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL ?

Just asking.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 1, 2010)

The thought did cross my mind but I never bother, mainly because you need to be a member to vote and I figured most of the members are like me and never look at the front page anyway.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 1, 2010)

More people should use forumspy, it's the best


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Front page?



Fronté Pago!!?!?


----------

